# California Laws about high cap glock mags before ban?



## red009 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi. I am going to get a CA legal Glock 19, which comes with a 10rd magazine. However, one of the reasons for getting a glock is because my father also has a glock, which he bought before 2000 when high cap 15-17 round magazines were banned. Is it illegal for me to use this pre-2000 high cap magazine with my post-2000 glock?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

no , you may not use them in your gun unless you owned them prior to the ban


----------

